# WiFi problem on Dell laptop

## liquidekster

Hello there having a problem with my wifi on my laptop i need a little help about it.

concerning my wireless card lspci gave me this

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
```

so i did : 

```
 emerge broadcom-sta 
```

in order to instll the drivers i need but the wifi ligth remains off

i use kernel linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *liquidekster wrote:*   

> Hello there having a problem with my wifi on my laptop i need a little help about it.
> 
> concerning my wireless card lspci gave me this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

did you loaded the module?

----------

## liquidekster

lsmod gives this 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   145904  0 

wl                   1260900  0 

test_nx                 2488  0 

lib80211_crypt_ccmp     5976  0 

lib80211_crypt_tkip     9624  0 

lib80211_crypt_wep      4408  0 

michael_mic             2712  0 

scsi_wait_scan          1400  0 

ath9k                 255040  0 

hostap                 97536  0 

lib80211                6268  5 wl,lib80211_crypt_ccmp,lib80211_crypt_tkip,lib80211_crypt_wep,hostap

ar9170usb              41340  0 
```

wl module is loaded but when i boot i can see 

*Loading wl

*Failed to boot wl

Edit:

btw if someone managed to get his Dell laptop's card to work with this driver let me know how in case i made something wrong

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *liquidekster wrote:*   

> lsmod gives this 
> 
> ```
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ...

 

I did, first remove the b43 module from the memory, then load the wl module

----------

